# New investigations



## charade (Dec 20, 2015)

I repost here but it's a reply of this topic : --> here <--

I hope maybe it can help someone to find differents leads. And if they are eradicated for me it may be appropriate for others. We never know... Also if you already do these exams and explore those leads tell me.

*A recapitulatif of my symptoms :*

- Many many gazs, meteorism
- Discomfort and sometimes pain in the left upper quadrant . Always located at the same place
- violent crisis with violent pain as if the colon twisted or invaginated which sometimes lead me to the ER. Often triggered in Periods time.

- belly is filled with air and becomes enormous when I go the toilet (thrust)

- Sometimes GERD

- Bad evacuation (odor all the time) and who nearly leave 2 days after if I don't go to the toilet

- Leaky gazs

- Severe back pain when I walk or play sports and after toilets

- Pelvic pesenteur

- urinary frequency and bladder evacuation problem

I don't have food intolerences because I have tested FODMAP during 1 year and half with strictly gluten free diet and it doesn't really work : no benefices.

I can't eat too many sugar or sugar without meal before (on a empty stomach) otherwise I have malaises resembling hypoglycaemia (no diabete).

Other symptoms :

I have a cystocele grade 2 and a chronic nephrolithiasis (followed by a nephrologist ) caused by intestinal hyperabsorption of calcium we don't know why. I also have a premature canities (white hair) since 23 and nobody have this at young age in my family , I also lost my hair a lot and I have a chronic vitamin D deficiency that triggered me hyperparathyroidy (cured now).

I don't have a typically IBS because I have *normal stool and a normal transit* ( oily stools sometimes that's all)

.....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................Hi !

Just to give news of my rdv this morning with the new general practitioner.

I created a medical record with all my digestive symptoms , my crises and all exams of course. Looked after discussing my case and making me a quick clinical examination here this suspicions :

1/ He thinks first that is functional but it can be caused by something neurologically because I have sphincter symptoms. For him even if the sphincters are not affected (lesions), they are sphincters disorders (odors etc) ...

He thinks including
- Ductal compression
- A problem with the arteries mésentriques

So I have to make an appointment 2 hours from home with a specialist in spinal medicine. I have to pass these exams ;
- echo doppler vascular pelvi-périnéal
- Low spinal MRI

BUT I have to remake a stool analysis with as searches :
(it's French I have not translated but I think it must be the same terms in English)

- Ac anti transglutaminase
- Trophatop
- Sero chlamydia

I have to revisit him when I did the exams and if there is nothing : we will do other tests related to the spinal cord and after if all is normal he could be adress me to an internal doctor (sort of diagnostician) deemed in Marseille and who have also gastro-enterrologie specification.
To him it must be explored at which irrigates the colon, intestines and sphincter functions. Because it can be a nerve compression and poorly irrigated everything works bad because of that.

As for the practitioner in itself I found very thoughtful and somewhat detached watching my exams. I say "he will also say that this is too weird and that he can do nothing for me ...

And one time he asked "what is the rascal who sent you to me ?"
(she's a friend of my parents who advised me because his daughter was supposed to have fibromyalgia after four years he found something else).

At first I was a bit hit. I think that in fact it was to say it was going to be complicated for him and a little bit atypical - not because I had nothing to do there.
Starting, he gave me his mail address and told me to write him if I had any questions.
He also told me "I don't let you fall" 
Needless to say that once out of the cabinet I cried (the pressure that is discharged) and he said the only thing you need to hear when you're in medical wandering.

.................................................................................................................................

Ps: About cystocele for him it's the consequences of all disorders not the cause. He told me it was going to happen sooner or later. 
So no operation for now (because it only affects the urinary disorders and as I have not urinary infections and loss it remains acceptable) but I should do it one day in my life and it must be monitored.

Also he seemed shocked when I told him that a doctor given me anti depressant for 2 years that was supposedly all psychosomatic.

And when I told him we rented me an electro stimulation apparatus anal as I am 24 years old. He said "they are completely crazy" it's already hard enough like that psychologically to add," he told me this is for 80 years old who feel nothing at all that.

Here I will give you again as soon as possible. But I stay on my guard even if I found a good doctor he may have not results so I'll try to have not too much hope anyway.

[sorry again for the english I have translated certain parts because I struggle to think (slept 3 hours yesterday)]


----------

